
Ask HN: How much does your device on you, or do you own your device? - orschiro
Device can be mobile phone, laptop or both.
======
jamilbk
Someone needs to make pants with faraday cage pockets. Protection from
radiation and notifications at the same time.

~~~
orschiro
That's a good one. Usually I block all notifications on both laptop and
mobile. Do not disturb is my favourite feature.

------
avichalp
Using screens in grayscale helps to take control of your usage.

~~~
orschiro
That's interesting. Can you elaborate? How does it help you?

~~~
chrisked
Can only speak about myself, but it renders social media with pictures or
videos pretty much useless. My usage dropped significantly. Check it out for
yourself under accessibility settings if your have iOS.

~~~
orschiro
Thanks! I am on iOS, yes. Have you noticed any positive impacts on battery
time, too?

~~~
chrisked
A little bit. It seems 10-20% better. I have not analyzed the data though.
It’s my gut feeling :)

------
zzo38computer
I have neither mobile phone nor laptop computer.

~~~
orschiro
Desktop PC then?

~~~
zzo38computer
That I have. I don't have any programs with notifications other than I put in
a notification for the number of mail messages by myself. Many programs I use
I wrote myself or modified for my own use.

